# Routing-Panel Template Update!



## Verlin Garrett (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey fellas I finally found out who used to make the jig I've been searching for, Porta-Nails Inc. I contacted Porta-Nails.com who informed me the Jig I'm searching for is named a Router-Panel Template and yes they did carry this jig up until a few years ago when they discontinued it but they did inform me they had sold there entire stock of jigs to a company named Circle Saw out of Texas. I then contacted Circle Saw who regretfully told me they had sold all the jigs but they think they are still in possession of a few of the corner pieces which is good since I believe they will be the hardest to recreate. I am still waiting for the Rep. from Circle Saw to contact me regarding these corner pieces hopefully they can locate a few of them! This jig inventer Albert Wing was a very good machinist! If you guys locate this jig anywhere please let me know. I am very good at locating items but I'm about to give up on this one.You can view the jig at http://www.porta-nails.com/rtemplate.html


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Verlin Garrett said:


> Hey fellas I finally found out who used to make the jig I've been searching for, Porta-Nails Inc. I contacted Porta-Nails.com who informed me the Jig I'm searching for is named a Router-Panel Template and yes they did carry this jig up until a few years ago when they discontinued it but they did inform me they had sold there entire stock of jigs to a company named Circle Saw out of Texas. I then contacted Circle Saw who regretfully told me they had sold all the jigs but they think they are still in possession of a few of the corner pieces which is good since I believe they will be the hardest to recreate. I am still waiting for the Rep. from Circle Saw to contact me regarding these corner pieces hopefully they can locate a few of them! This jig inventer Albert Wing was a very good machinist! If you guys locate this jig anywhere please let me know. I am very good at locating items but I'm about to give up on this one.You can view the jig at http://www.porta-nails.com/rtemplate.html


Why not make your own jig and templates from MDF.....?
Like yourself when i was in cabinetmaking I had all my doors produced from the professionals I could not make them for the same price and spend the time constructing doors.
I did make a few doors with panels cut into them similar to what the jig (the one you are after) and some more that could not be done with the same Jig. 
Enclosed is a few samples of what I was able to produce in that time in cabinetmaking.
The secret is to learn how to use the template guides
Tom


----------



## Donald Lewis (Mar 14, 2006)

template tom said:


> Why not make your own jig and templates from MDF.....?
> Like yourself when i was in cabinetmaking I had all my doors produced from the professionals I could not make them for the same price and spend the time constructing doors.
> I did make a few doors with panels cut into them similar to what the jig (the one you are after) and some more that could not be done with the same Jig.
> Enclosed is a few samples of what I was able to produce in that time in cabinetmaking.
> ...


 Verlin

If you do not find the jig you are looking for Sears made a jig called a DecoRout-or-Planer that is very similar to the jig you are looking for. I don't know if it is still available. It too has a tubular frame with corner templates to give you the shapes you want. I hope this helps


----------



## redmann (Jan 15, 2009)

*decorout*



Donald Lewis said:


> Verlin
> 
> If you do not find the jig you are looking for Sears made a jig called a DecoRout-or-Planer that is very similar to the jig you are looking for. I don't know if it is still available. It too has a tubular frame with corner templates to give you the shapes you want. I hope this helps


hey verlin, do you have the decorout jig ? i recently inherited one from my father and am looking for a user manual for it


----------

